# Info on Tenerife



## BradParry (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi guys!

Right, not too sure where to start really, im just after a bit of advice or any info!

Me and my girlfriend are thinking of moving to Tenerife in the year 2012.

I currently work as a Marketing Assistant for the University of Central Lancashire and my partner is studying English literature at another University.

We will be able to financialy support ourselves for about 6 months when we arrive in Tenerife. Within in that six months our plan was to look and take any job possible, just so we get the chance to meet new people and get a feel for the place properly and what working life is like there and also pay some of the bills. (We will be renting somewhere) Once we have found our feet properly we will then begin the search for jobs more suited!

I will be 25 when we come over and my partner will be 23.

We are dead set on moving away and would not treat this as a holiday in any way, shape or form. We have 100% determination and drive to make this work.

As some of you live/work over there i was wanting some advice on whether you think we would be able to successfuly make a living over there? As i say it won't be for a couple of years yet, but i thought i would start reasearching now as this will take a lot of planning. 

We are intending on taking up Spanish classes later this year also!

Any tips, info, advice would be fantastic!

Thank you very much!

Bradley Parry =]


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

BradParry said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Right, not too sure where to start really, im just after a bit of advice or any info!
> 
> ...


You should look here.

SNIP//

No disrespect to the guys on here who do a good job, but it is mostly peninsula based info.
I lived in TF for 10 great years and after the recent weather here, I sometimes regret leaving.
Yes they do get the odd bad spell also over there,but overall the climate is far and away better than anywhere on the mainland.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Bradley

Tenerife is a great place to live with opportunities for finding work as the island is large with a bit tourist industry. Unemployment in the Canary Islands is high and this for Spanish speakers, so temporary work for ex-pats who speak no Spanish is often low paid bar work. However, many people support themselves by looking at the skills they have and using these to earn money.

Your plan to learn Spanish is a great idea. What about taking a course to be trained to teach English as a foreign language. Many Spanish want to learn English from a native speaker to help them get work in the tourist industry on the island. Maybe you have other skills that you could develop to earn money. Many people come to the Canary Islands and buy a bar. Now if you are experienced in running a bar and happy to work long hours, then you may be successful. However, many are not due to lack of experience.

There is a local website that gives lots of info about Tenerife as well as some advice about living and working in the Canary Islands that may be useful to you. It is called - thecanaryislander 

The advantage of living in Tenerife compared to the UK is clearly the weather which remains much the same all year, but don't forget that the weather in the north is different to that in the south. It is a good idea to take some regular holidays to Tenerife over the next couple of years to check out the different parts of the island for rental properties and potential work areas. 

Best of luck with your plans to live in the sun. Many have already done what you plan to do and enjoy a lower cost of living, but it is not always easy!









BradParry said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Right, not too sure where to start really, im just after a bit of advice or any info!
> 
> ...


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Canaryislander said:


> Hi Bradley
> 
> Tenerife is a great place to live with opportunities for finding work as the island is large with a bit tourist industry. Unemployment in the Canary Islands is high and this for Spanish speakers, so temporary work for ex-pats who speak no Spanish is often low paid bar work. However, many people support themselves by looking at the skills they have and using these to earn money.
> 
> ...


Its a great place to live if you have the means to support yourselves,but bearing in mind how things are now and could get even worse, it may not be advisable to come on chance, without a plan, or having something definite lined up.
I was there through the better times and even then it was difficult for expats to scrape a living, so if you're not careful your funds could soon run out.
Rented accomodation tends to be much cheaper in the typical Spanish villages,which quite often are reasonably close to the tourist zones, if thats where you intend working.
Lots of guys on the other forums will give you detailed info.on just about every little thing,so do try to do your homework before setting out.
Best of British.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2010)

This is good advice. I meet lots of people who come on holiday to the Canary Islands and just don't go home, so no planning or thoughts about how to support themselves. The weather and relatively cheaper cost of living here in the Canary Islands is a big inducement for many, but the practicalities of living as an ex-pat in another country can be daunting. It is not a paradise for everyone. 

However, some pre-planning should ensure a better chance of success, especially using the skills that you have. Don't plan on doing the same job in the Canary Islands as you did in the UK, or expect the same amount of wages. However, the quality of life in the Canaries is good with a slower pace of life that is so different to the UK.

Short period stays before moving permanently is the best answer and the local website gives some practical information - thecanaryislander

Lots of ex-pats do live successfully in the Canary Islands, but it needs a different mindset.

Best wishes








littleredrooster said:


> Its a great place to live if you have the means to support yourselves,but bearing in mind how things are now and could get even worse, it may not be advisable to come on chance, without a plan, or having something definite lined up.
> I was there through the better times and even then it was difficult for expats to scrape a living, so if you're not careful your funds could soon run out.
> Rented accomodation tends to be much cheaper in the typical Spanish villages,which quite often are reasonably close to the tourist zones, if thats where you intend working.
> Lots of guys on the other forums will give you detailed info.on just about every little thing,so do try to do your homework before setting out.
> Best of British.


----------

